# Pour over filters



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Have been out of 2 cup filters for the v60 for a few weeks now, have mailed Gala coffee, as they were cheap, but they still have no stock, have checked Ebay and Amazon but no joy, or they are priced really high.

Any ideas where to pick some up from?

Missing my pour over at work!

Thanks


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Tiamo also do papers that will fit a V60 02 so try Amazon and fleabay for those instead.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks like square mile and some others have Hario ones around £5 (no idea on shipping!)?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks found some on coffee hit.

Am thinking now though to pick up a chemex for work!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Froggy Coffee Hit also sell the papers via Amazon without the crazy carriage charge I think I paid £3 fir a pack of 40 white ones that way.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Waitrose and possibly other supermarkets sell the Filtropa filters which fit the Hario v60's (not the tiny one but the next one up)


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Bella Barista sell them so that's convenient if you're thinking of getting some of the latest green beans as well.

Department of Coffee and Social Affairs have them in stock also and postage is free if you spend £20

£5 for 100 at both places


----------

